# I have 10k what should i do with it?



## goat2x (Jan 10, 2020)

I started to save money to buy a car i got my license yesterday(carmaxxing is working in eastern europe)but muh i dont know i started thinking that i should high iq maxx and invest it what should i do


----------



## Julian (Jan 10, 2020)

invest and make a passive income


----------



## Elias (Jan 10, 2020)

give me 3k so i can get mse 🤪


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jan 10, 2020)

orbital rim implants


----------



## goat2x (Jan 10, 2020)

elias said:


> give me 3k so i can get mse 🤪


I was working for 3dollar/1 hour you fucking idiot i would rather die than give someone more than 1 dollar


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 10, 2020)

Save the $9,000 and put it into an emergency fund.

Use the $1,000 and flip it into $10,000.


Buy a car for $1,000 and flip it for $5,000
Buy a website for $1,000 and flip for $3,000
Buy party gear for $1,000 and sell it at an event for $3,000 (July 4th, or any parade holiday)
Keep flipping until you hit $10,000 again

Rinse and repeat.

In five months $100,000


----------



## Elias (Jan 10, 2020)

goat2x said:


> I was working for 3dollar/1 hour you fucking idiot i would rather die than give someone more than 1 dollar


holy shit how long did it take you to save up that, rn im getting £3.75/ per hour and i feel its gonna take forever to save up


----------



## goat2x (Jan 10, 2020)

elias said:


> holy shit how long did it take you to save up that, rn im getting £3.75/ per hour and i feel its gonna take forever to save up


2 whole summer 6day/10hrs i also sold a lot of ecstasy but thats like only 10% of it


----------



## Elias (Jan 10, 2020)

goat2x said:


> 2 whole summer 6day/10hrs i also sold a lot of ecstasy but thats like only 10% of it


huhh no way i worked it out and for it would take 14 months to get £10k by doing 6 days/8 hours


----------



## goat2x (Jan 10, 2020)

elias said:


> huhh no way i worked it out and for it would take 14 months to get £10k by doing 6 days/8 hours


i worked 10 hrs and in saturday during school days idk how did i manage to save that much
im impressed aswell


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 10, 2020)

elias said:


> holy shit how long did it take you to save up that, rn im getting £3.75/ per hour and i feel its gonna take forever to save up


Jfl what are u like 14? 

U work in McDonald's lol


----------



## goat2x (Jan 10, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Jfl what are u like 14?
> 
> U work in McDonald's lol


lmao its over avarage in ee


Chadelite said:


> Jfl what are u like 14?
> 
> U work in McDonald's lol


i wanted to work in a local kfc first they wanted to pay 2.07 eu/hour


----------



## Elias (Jan 10, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Jfl what are u like 14?
> 
> U work in McDonald's lol


Im 18 and work full time in An Asian supermarket. MM wage here is £8 but its fucking hard getting a job tbh


----------



## StoicNihilist (Jan 10, 2020)

You should go to Vegas and spend it all on slot machines and lottery tickets.


----------



## goat2x (Jan 10, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> You should go to Vegas and spend it all on slot machines and lottery tickets.


ER logic, very high iq


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 10, 2020)

elias said:


> Im 18 and work full time in An Asian supermarket. MM wage here is £8 but its fucking hard getting a job tbh


Jfl man

That ain't good 

Fuck those guys 

Sue those guys and get a shit ton of money 

They will go to jail and you get a shit tin of cash 

Start recording stuff as well 

Make sure u have proof that u get 3.70 an hour


----------



## Elias (Jan 10, 2020)

Tbh if i was you id put 5K away and the other 5K do a 50/50 chance bet on a basketball game something like odd/even points at end of game and try to double it on a one off


----------



## Gosick (Jan 10, 2020)

3 dllar an hour?


damn makes me feel weird for blowing 600 on a escort.


----------



## gymislife (Jan 10, 2020)

send 100$ to everyone on this forum for being such a good community and helping each other!


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 10, 2020)

Gosick said:


> 3 dllar an hour?
> 
> 
> damn makes me feel weird for blowing 600 on a escort.


Jfl u have money to burn if u can afford that 

Luckily I can get them for free


----------



## Elias (Jan 10, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Jfl man
> 
> That ain't good
> 
> ...


Fuck tbh
Even the cashiers get paid £5 an hour, stacies even,

Im not sure how to record it when they pay me in cash.

Theres such high demand for work that If i try to request more even though im the best worker they have Id get probably get sacked


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 10, 2020)

elias said:


> Fuck tbh
> Even the cashiers get paid £5 an hour, stacies even,
> 
> Im not sure how to record it when they pay me in cash.
> ...


No

Idk what it is

Maybe trading standards 

Talk to them

Say they brainwashed ur cuz ur young

U gotta get out of that shit hole 

U get more than 2 times that at tesco lol

I live in ur coumtry

I'm younger than u

That isn't the life u deserve 

Start it today 

Research how to sue thrm

Gdt evidence 

Go on reddit some people there are smart 

Change the details tho

Like eg

Say ur 19 and get paid 5 quid an hour for being a barber 

Same idea different details 

That way u won't get caught out 

If u need advice dm me


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 10, 2020)

Send them to me.


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Bro money comes and goes and investments are like flushing money down the toilet
Mark Cuban rule of investment is investing 10% of your savings and act like that money is gone and it will never come back

Having said that I would say invest in your looks and moving your bones because listen a good looking degreemaxxed dude is a fucking goldmine
You will get any high paying degree jobs easily and get promoted easily without putting as much work as your peers

Now I might be talking out of my ass but here is one thing I'm so fucking sure of
*NEVER BUY A FUCKING CAR*
Seriously as a single man it has no use for you. Bro If I took uber and Taxis for the last couple of years than buying a car I would had still saved way more than I paid for my car plus the shit I had to pay for fixing it


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 10, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Save the $9,000 and put it into an emergency fund.
> 
> Use the $1,000 and flip it into $10,000.
> 
> ...


simple tbh

are you into Forex ?


----------



## Elias (Jan 10, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> No
> 
> Idk what it is
> 
> ...


ok thanks bro


----------



## goat2x (Jan 10, 2020)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Bro money comes and goes and investments are like flushing money down the toilet
> Mark Cuban rule of investment is investing 10% of your savings and act like that money is gone and it will never come back
> 
> Having said that I would say invest in your looks and moving your bones because listen a good looking degreemaxxed dude is a fucking goldmine
> ...


I know a mongolian-gypsy hybrid(jfl) subhuman who fucked a 10/6-7 girl because he has a mercedes, carpill is very legit in ee, but ur right i probably wont buy a car


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Jan 10, 2020)

Surgery


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 10, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> simple tbh
> 
> are you into Forex ?



Not really but it looks really high risk high reward. Might try it.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 10, 2020)

elias said:


> ok thanks bro


Np

U can get 10 quid an hour on Sunday at tesco or adds stuff like that 

Go anywhrere

2mrw

Go to Mcdonalds and ask if u can work 

Do it man


U peons live in a good city so there are tons of mcds there 

Get a bike 
Helmet 

Mobile data then start banging out uber eats delovery

U have so many ways to make money man 

I wish I could do that but I'm too young 

I would have racks


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 10, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Not really but it looks really high risk high reward. Might try it.


into  ethical  hacking too ?

Might PM ? I am interested in methods and may contribute


----------



## Elias (Jan 10, 2020)

h


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 10, 2020)

*HOOKERS AND COCAINE*


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 10, 2020)

elias said:


> which city do you live in, i live in bradford. tbh i do take a lot of shit from them like drinks and snacks etc, i could take loads of shit and make my own market without them knowing


Delete this msg srs

Talk in dms


----------



## FromEE (Jan 10, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Save the $9,000 and put it into an emergency fund.
> 
> Use the $1,000 and flip it into $10,000.
> 
> ...


Any good resources on learning how to flip websites? Kind of interested in that. My dad sells cars so maybe I should go that direction instead though.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 10, 2020)

FromEE said:


> Any good resources on learning how to flip websites? Kind of interested in that. My dad sells cars so maybe I should go that direction instead though.



*You could do both.*

Use flippa.com, empireflippers.com, etc. for finding them.

The same logic goes for anything else, buy really low & sell really high

Here is a video guide:






If you dad sells cars, ask to sell three cars for him, at 20% commission. Use the money from the commission to buy your own cars, etc.


----------



## FromEE (Jan 10, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> *You could do both.*
> 
> Use flippa.com, empireflippers.com, etc. for finding them.
> 
> ...



I give him my money to buy me cars. I get 200ish profit from each car. Thanks for the sites + video.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 10, 2020)

@goat2x the only person u should listen to is @KEy21


----------



## CristianT (Jan 10, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Save the $9,000 and put it into an emergency fund.
> 
> Use the $1,000 and flip it into $10,000.
> 
> ...



By 'flip' you mean resell?


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 10, 2020)

Money cope just save for potential beta buxing


----------



## RobticaI (Jan 10, 2020)

Get some exotic pets or toy dogs. You can also get a truck and build it into a mini motor home.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 10, 2020)

CristianT said:


> By 'flip' you mean resell?



Yeah pretty much. 

I would not waste my time selling low margin items though.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 10, 2020)

Invest in index funds.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 10, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> is this not saturated?



No, websites are to the internet, what real estate is to land.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 12, 2020)

elias said:


> holy shit how long did it take you to save up that, rn im getting £3.75/ per hour and i feel its gonna take forever to save up


J F L I get £20+ an hour 
lol Slavecel rope yourself


----------



## goat2x (Jan 12, 2020)

Patient A said:


> J F L I get £20+ an hour
> lol Slavecel rope yourself


and you still rot here fucking looser,


----------



## HurtfulVanity (Jan 12, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Save the $9,000 and put it into an emergency fund.
> 
> Use the $1,000 and flip it into $10,000.
> 
> ...


Low iq you're not gonna flip a car you got for 1k for 5 without putting lots of money and time into it and at the end of it you would barely break even


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 12, 2020)

Couldn't find anything better than 3,90 euro/hour in the netherlands at 18yo whilst being a top 1% student. So you are making pretty good money especially considering you live in Eastern Europe.

A simple ticket for speeding (1km/h over the limit) is like 130 euro here, so basically 30 hours of unpaid slave labor if you would pay it.

NEET for life tbh. Economy is fucked atm: impossible to make money, taxes too high, fines too high, academic skills considered useless.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> and you still rot here fucking looser,


I spend all my money on looksmaxxxing to cope and avoid the rope...
Jk I would never rope I would heroin overdose tbh


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 12, 2020)

Srs advice:

If you are looking for passive income but have no good ideas of your own yet, I would put it on a world ETF (ticker VWRL) on 2x leverage with margin money. You would be looking at yearly returns of ~15% on average.

I do the same atm but with my student loans and 3x leverage because I like taking risks. See: https://looksmax.org/threads/taking...ing-it-on-margin-into-the-stock-market.59845/

I made 40k this year, because it was an insane year for the stock market. But I will basically go bankrupt if there's ever a 2008 again because I am over-leveraged. But If I ever want to live the dream NEET life, I need to take big risks now tbh:


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jan 12, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Srs advice:
> 
> If you are looking for passive income but have no good ideas of your own yet, I would put it on a world ETF (ticker VWRL) on 2x leverage with margin money. You would be looking at yearly returns of ~15% on average.
> 
> ...



Now is not the time to go long in the markets. 2009-2010 was the best time for that. The markets have to oscillate. If you're playing the long game then you gotta buy up cheap assets post-crash.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 12, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Now is not the time to go long in the markets. 2009-2010 was the best time for that. The markets have to oscillate. If you're playing the long game then you gotta buy up cheap assets post-crash.


Not true. Every single study shows that time in the market will beat timing the market on average. You will have to time when the crash happens (people been calling the crash for years now), but also gamble on when it has bottomed and you should get in. In the mean-time every day you are not invested, you are losing out on returns on your money.

Lots of people were doing as you said, got in on the crash, then invested in equities untill 2013-2014 and cashed out. They have lost out on a ~100% gain on their money if they have been on the sidelines with cash-equivalent investments since 2013-2020.

Also a question for you people like you, did you invest in late 2018 when the global markets dipped almost 20%? Or for what kind of crash/correction are those people then really waiting for if a 20% dip isn't enough. World war 3?

Stock market gained ~20% in 2019. So on 2x leverage that's would be 40%. (I made 60% on my triple leverage, but also lost half my portofolio in late 2018 dip because of my leverage so my gains are modest.)

Personally I am gambling on 1 more good stock market year and then reducing my leverage from 3x to 2x so I can survive a large market correction somewhat.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jan 12, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Not true. Every single study shows that time in the market will beat timing the market on average. You will have to time when the crash happens (people been calling the crash for years now), but also gamble on when it has bottomed and you should get in. In the mean-time every day you are not invested, you are losing out on returns on your money.
> 
> Lots of people were doing as you said, got in on the crash, then invested in equities untill 2013-2014 and cashed out. They have lost out on a ~100% gain on their money if they have been on the sidelines with cash-equivalent investments since 2013-2020.
> 
> Also a question for you people like you, did you invest in late 2018 when the global markets dipped almost 20%? Or for what kind of crash/correction are those people then really waiting for if a 20% dip isn't enough, world war 3?


No I didn't invest at all, and I probably misinterpreted you a bit. Time in the market absolutely beats "Timing the market". I personally would never go long in anything when it's evident that a large % of people who are already invested are in profit. Time in the market is so important when you invest at an opportune moment, and I'm a big advocate of trend-trading. But investing such a small amount as $10K at an ATH https://gyazo.com/69dde0909a3be3b63abfc4c033389812 is not worth the risk. 

But I get what you mean. How I am I supposed to say "You should've invested post dotcom, post-2008." Hindsight is 20/20 but straightforwardness concerning risk management is glaring in all our faces. Now just is not the time. Unless I'm wrong and we see parabolic growth and don't see a crash for another decade. I just never like the feeling of buying into index funds at the highest price ever, when practically everyone else invested in them can make profit while you let them cash out.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 12, 2020)

HurtfulVanity said:


> Low iq you're not gonna flip a car you got for 1k for 5 without putting lots of money and time into it and at the end of it you would barely break even



Not 1k -> 5k

1k -> 2k -> 5k


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jan 12, 2020)

Give it all to an e-thot and whatever money you have left give it to your wife's boyfriend so he can take her to dinner while you have the house to yourself to build the Lego Star Wars set you've been dying to make!


----------



## anti caking agents (Jan 12, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> Not true. Every single study shows that time in the market will beat timing the market on average. You will have to time when the crash happens (people been calling the crash for years now), but also gamble on when it has bottomed and you should get in. In the mean-time every day you are not invested, you are losing out on returns on your money.
> 
> Lots of people were doing as you said, got in on the crash, then invested in equities untill 2013-2014 and cashed out. They have lost out on a ~100% gain on their money if they have been on the sidelines with cash-equivalent investments since 2013-2020.
> 
> ...



RIP. Recession is INC. Climate Change is not priced into anything in the market ATM.


----------

